# Where do I buy baby gear!?



## mmkhoury (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello! I am moving to Dubai soon with my newborn to join my husband. My husband will be gathering some baby items before I get there but we do not know where to go. Can you all help us on where to get the basics, diapers, changing pads, etc. also, where can we get furniture! I need a glider/ rocking chair to rock the baby and a pack in play until our regular crib arrives. 
Thank you!


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Supermarket. It was a joke I suppose?


----------



## mmkhoury (Sep 1, 2013)

*A joke*

Yeah okay thanks for your help. Clearly you can get diapers at supermarket can you buy a rocking chair there too? If you're going to makes jokes try making them funny. Or wait here's idea if you're not trying to be help then go get a life. Yeah that's right you don't have one.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mmkhoury said:


> Yeah okay thanks for your help. Clearly you can get diapers at supermarket can you buy a rocking chair there too? If you're going to makes jokes try making them funny. Or wait here's idea if you're not trying to be help then go get a life. Yeah that's right you don't have one.


Can't remember the name of any of the shops, but the malls are full of local and international mother and baby stores.
Mothercare etc etc

Prices are steep though.
A simple child's car seat is about double the price of UK here....


----------



## mmkhoury (Sep 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks we will check it out


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Baby Shop | Online Shopping Store For Mother & Child | Mumzworld - ME


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

mmkhoury said:


> Yeah okay thanks for your help. Clearly you can get diapers at supermarket can you buy a rocking chair there too? If you're going to makes jokes try making them funny. Or wait here's idea if you're not trying to be help then go get a life. Yeah that's right you don't have one.


Just go to a mall and you will find plenty of baby shops, at least in Mall of the Emirates, Marina mall and Dubai mall.
Sorry if I offended you but if you ask the obvious you may expect your answers to be likewise.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We are currently looking at baby gear and as someone already mentioned, almost everything is nearly double the price of 'back home'. We just came back from a visit to Canada/US and brought back boxes of little things like bottles, nipples, baby monitor etc. 

Unfortunately, we'll have to get the big items like crib and mattress from here but it's almost worth paying for a little bit of extra luggage when flying from UK and bringing as much as possible.

There are several stores here where you can find almost everything you need. I have even found a few items on Souq.com. Couldn't find Diaper Genie anywhere locally but found it on Souq.com - of course it was there for about 75USD while we just picked it up for 30USD from the states.


----------



## Piwi (Sep 5, 2013)

*Don't panic!*

You should be fine.

There is an ikea stocking the same stuff as everywhere else in the world. Car seats and buggies etc are expensive, but then the UK is too compared to the US!!!

For clothes, you can buy Armani, D&G or any other conceivable label in the world in mini size. Or, if you are sensible and don;t want your kids to look slightly odd... there is Toys'r'us (with babies r us attached - good for budget nappies, wipes, clothes, stairgates, car seats), waitrose, mothercare, boots, Carters (US brand).

It is more expensive here than you think it might be. Our baby is 10-months old and he churns through fruit pouches when we're on the go and they are at least twice the price of the UK.

Also, but not for a bit yet, prepare yourself for the playcentres - you'll be in there a lot during the hotter months, dealing with some very inattentive nannies and some unruly children. 

Its a great place though - you'll always have something to do!!!

Good luck!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Baby furniture is available in Ikea and Home Centre. Pretty much any furniture store carries a nursery section in their collection.

Clothes....if you do not want to invest in big brands, there's Baby Shop that has everything you will need as a new parent. They even have baby beds, buggies, car seats, etc.

Another great place for for baby clothes (where I bought a lot of onesies, etc) was Brands For Less. They only had 2 stores in Dubai at that time. One in BurDubai and the other in Deira. The Deira one stocked brands such as Carters and they had brilliant collection for half the price.

W_Man, you don't really need a diaper genie right away. Baby poo does not smell till he/she is on solids at 6 months old.

Also remember, Breast is Best  Baby poo smells even less if he/she is breastfed.


----------



## Laurushka (Oct 24, 2013)

i wish it would be so easy to get rid of all the stuff that baby no need, as easy to buy! 
But I agree it is overpriced! I also believe that whatever is missing you can look for used item, maybe someone is already selling it cheaper and in good condition.


----------

